# 2017 Expo results



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go:

https://huntexpo.com/2017-expo-draw-permit-successful-applicants/


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Well... that was fun while it lasted. Hoping for some good news from fellow UWNers.

Looks like there was a lady this year who drew 3 tags. :shock:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Swing and a miss for me as well.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing here either. 

Still, fun to hope, but can't be too greedy, as we'll be hunting the desert bighorn sportsman's tag this year.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I cant get in to see, must be jammed up now...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Who concludes this draw for them just curious. Is it some guy in his basement or a proven trust worthy system


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Took me quite a few attempts to get into the page.
But, no luck here.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The server has crashed. Can't get in.:sad:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I saved a PDF of the results before the website crashed. If anyone is just dying to know, I can search for a name. I figure the site will be up soon though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I couldn't get in either but my bro informed me it is no dice for me or him also. 3 tags for someone!?! Seriously!?!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was planning to draw 5 or 6 tags. But can't get in yet. Oh well, I can wait to decide which hunts to keep and which to give to the alternate.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3arabians said:


> 3 tags for someone!?! Seriously!?!!!!!


Yeah, I'm driving myself insane trying to figure out the probability of that happening... but I need to brush up on my stats.

Two of them were relatively easy to draw: Plateau/Fishlake cougar and Plateau, Parker Mtn any weapon antelope. Then an early SW Desert elk tag on top of that. Crazy...

The probability of that specific combination (based on last year's odds) is about (2/3072)*(5/1131)*(1/220)= 1.308*10^-8 or about 1 in 76 million if I'm doing that right. Who knows, though, maybe she put in for all 101 hunts, in which case it wouldn't be quite so crazy to draw 3 of them (but still a very lucky event).


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Can you post the PDF on this thread Clarq?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Yeah, I'm driving myself insane trying to figure out the probability of that happening... but I need to brush up on my stats.
> 
> Two of them were relatively easy to draw: Plateau/Fishlake cougar and Plateau, Parker Mtn any weapon antelope. Then an early SW Desert elk tag on top of that. Crazy...
> 
> The probability of that specific combination (based on last year's odds) is about (2/3072)*(5/1131)*(1/220)= 1.308*10^-8 or about 1 in 76 million if I'm doing that right. Who knows, though, maybe she put in for all 101 hunts, in which case it wouldn't be quite so crazy to draw 3 of them (but still a very lucky event).


I am INSANE WITH JEALOUSY!!!! AGHHHHH!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Can you post the PDF on this thread Clarq?


File is too big for a simple attachment. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If I was going to get something on 1:76 million odds, I'd prefer it be the 500 million powerball. Then I wouldn't have to put in for these stupid 200 expo tags anymore anyway!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Can you post the PDF on this thread Clarq?


PM sent.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Clarq said:


> PM sent.


Got it. Thanks! No good news for me. Maybe next year. Hopefully some of you got some good ones.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Moral of the story is that if you want to draw an expo tag, move to the Uintah Basin and your odds increase exponentially!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

It is confirmed that Russia shut down the server to change the results. Putin wants that Turkey tag.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Everyone I know in the basin struck out as well


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Who concludes this draw for them just curious. Is it some guy in his basement or a proven trust worthy system


I heard they do it at the dwr building and the public is welcome. But that was the first time I have heard that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I heard they do it at the dwr building and the public is welcome. But that was the first time I have heard that.


That would be interesting, I'm pretty sure one of the things that came out of the fiasco last year with RMEF v SFW was that the company SFW uses for the draw is a solo guy out of Bountiful. (maybe it was even so far as he did it at his home office, but that could be my imagination running wild...?)


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Nothing for me. After drawing an expo Fishlake elk tag two years ago, and the early FL elk tag on the regular draw last year, I'm actually excited to get back to my Any Bull area to hunt with family and friends. I've kind of missed the old area.


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's a miracle my dad drew the multi season wasatch elk tag! He has yet to harvest a big bull! I'm stoked for him and excited to help him hunt and get him a big bull!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Wasn't expecting this one...... Drew ZERO, ZILCH, and NADT :-(


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nothing here either, but one lady with 3 tags? I don't care if two were "relatively" easy draws. "Relatively easy" in expo terms is 1:300 odds. There are sheep odds like that in the general draws. Seriously who's back is she massaging??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Nothing here either, but one lady with 3 tags? Seriously who's back is she massaging??


Who's back? I'm thinking more on the line of "she makes the best currant jelly?"


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I did alright at the Expo....I gotta meet Goofy Elk and Packout !!


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

There is also a guy from Alpine that drew two tags: Manti elk and Parker Mountain antelope.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing here either, but one lady with 3 tags? Seriously who's back is she massaging??
> ...


Oh, I thought that too!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Oh, I thought that too!!


Soooo, your basically calling this lady that you don't even know a "$lut" because of a flawed computer system or beating some incredible odds?
Very disappointing that you guys would even go there!
WOW!
Maybe it's time to start posting on the KSL comment board, you would fit right in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Soooo, your basically calling this lady that you don't even know a "$lut" because of a flawed computer system or beating some incredible odds?
> Very disappointing that you guys would even go there!
> WOW!
> Maybe it's time to start posting on the KSL comment board, you would fit right in.


Uhh what? I heard she was a concrete finisher. You got to get your mind out of the gutter ridge.

BTW...It's called sarcasm!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Uhh what? I heard she was a concrete finisher. You got to get your mind out of the gutter ridge.
> 
> BTW...It's called sarcasm!


Funny how when someone gets called out on something inappropriate, they pulled out the "sarcasm card".

Take me duck hunting sometime and I'll forgive you.;-)


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

So now the B&W and character assaults directed as one lady are over what should WE do about it?

The decision between SFW and RMEF for tags included a weighted criteria the SFW could better handle the draw process. Obviously they can't.

Ideas?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to wonder too about one of the names that drew the Vernon any weapon deer hunt. You can look it up and figure it out. If there is no relation then my apologies.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> So now the B&W and character assaults directed as one lady are over what should WE do about it?
> 
> The decision between SFW and RMEF for tags included a weighted criteria the SFW could better handle the draw process. Obviously they can't.
> 
> Ideas?


I don't know what can be done except create a new computer drawing program yearly or every other year.
It does seem like an unusual amount of people got picked out of the Uintah Basin - (19) and Riverton - 8
Compared to all of Tooele Valley with - (4)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have to wonder too about one of the names that drew the Vernon any weapon deer hunt. You can look it up and figure it out. If there is no relation then my apologies.


I don't know if there's a relation or not, but I do know that he's involved with SFW.

https://sfw.net/2017-utah-county-banquet/

It's not at all surprising that a SFW person would get a tag every now and then. On average, there's about 1 win every 1200 apps, and 1 person can submit 105 apps if they want. There are probably a lot of SFW guys putting a lot of apps into the draw - after all, they're essentially donating to their own organization, and they do that anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I love it that after the draw results come out and they can be any draw results that the conspiracy theory guys start to question just how the tag holders actually drew them.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> I don't know what can be done except create a new computer drawing program yearly or every other year.
> It does seem like an unusual amount of people got picked out of the Uintah Basin - (19) and Riverton - 8
> Compared to all of Tooele Valley with - (4)


At least it isn't non residents this year right?

I think they should televise all draws , but I guess there was that Patrick Ewing lottery conspiracy which probably ended it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The frozen envelope!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> I did alright at the Expo....I gotta meet Goofy Elk and Packout !!


Right back at ya .45,

Nice to meet you and Sawman!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> I love it that after the draw results come out and they can be any draw results that the conspiracy theory guys start to question just how the tag holders actually drew them.


Clearly, given the fact that I failed to draw once again, there is a conspiracy against me. The SFW, Vladimir Putin, the North Koreans, and perhaps even my wife have joined forces to see that I'm sitting home disappointed once again this fall. I'm going to demand Rep. Jason Chaffetz hold a congressional inquiry to look into this!


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

there is a trick to winning these little raffles , you have to fill the form from right to left , and with the page upside down... worked for me <<--O/

next year i plan to use a 1/2 bold sharpie to fill it out


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Well it didn't work out to well for me this year (again). Reckon I have to wait to draw one of the sportsman's tags after I get my U-SUC letters in May or join in Kevin's inquiry!


----------

